# Magic attempting to move up from No. 11



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

> The Orlando Magic are trying to move up from No. 11 in the June 28 NBA draft and, according to league sources, have talked to two teams in hopes of improving their chances of landing either Connecticut small forward Rudy Gay or Duke forward/center Shelden Williams.
> 
> NBA sources tell the Sentinel that the Magic have had discussions with the Boston Celtics and the Houston Rockets about swapping picks or having those teams pick for them.
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...magic3106may31,0,4384300.story?coll=orl-magic

I like us trying to move up for a top player in this year's draft since we don't have a pick in next year's draft. However, I don't like the idea of moving up to get Redick. Foye is interesting to me, but he seems to be a boom or bust type of player, so I'm not sure in moving up to take him. I like the idea of getting Gay or Williams.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

im not sure about announcing this to everybody out there that we want to move up to get those guys... unless it's a smoke screen or something.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Why exactly is Orlando interested in Shelden Williams?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I would like the Celtics to move down and take Foye, O'Bryant, or Rodriguez.

Why would Orlando want to draft Marcus Williams?


----------



## TwinTowers (Aug 27, 2005)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Why exactly is Orlando interested in Shelden Williams?


They want a fourth body in the frouncourt. Because if one of the 3(Dwight, Darko, Battie) go down then somone can come in and play. I personally do not like the idea since we can just draft a big in the second round or sign a FA.



> Why would Orlando want to draft Marcus Williams?


A pass first PG would never hurt, but the Magic dont need him because they have Nelson. Also just to let you know the Williams they are talking about is Shelden Williams.

I have a trade idea that might get us up a few spots how about #6 for #11 and Vasquez?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They should be able to get Reddick or Williams at 11. Why the need to trade up?


----------



## TwinTowers (Aug 27, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> They should be able to get Reddick or Williams at 11. Why the need to trade up?


Rudy Gay and Brandon Roy are also high on their big board so maybe it is a smokescreen. I for one do not want Redick on Orlando, and I dont want to use a lottery pick on a post player.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think it is a smokescreen. Seems like that info is being passed out a little too easily.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Why exactly is Orlando interested in Shelden Williams?



Well, depending on what happens with Stevenson, Orlando has a pretty solid all-around team. Having a frontcourt of Dwight, Darko, Battie, and Williams would be probably as good as any frontcourt in the league. Williams seems like a perfect off-the-bench big guy. Whether he is worth moving up for, that depends on how you view the draft.

The guys that Orlando would really like ... Roy, Morrison, Gay ... will likely not be within reach.

Plus Vasquez is no guarantee to be coming over. I think it is more likely he is dealt. Maybe before/during the draft in order for Orlando to move up. I don't know how else we'd be able to move up ... we don't have many tradeable assets (that we would trade) and just 2nd round picks to deal ... 

I don't think it is going to happen but we need to extend Darko NOW and also re-sign Ariza.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

They only guy I want to trade up for is Gay. If by some miracle we can swing a deal with some combo of #11, Dooling, Vasquez, and 2nd rounders to get him I'd be ecstatic. Otherwise, I'm perfectly content to stay at 11 and take Carney, Redick, or Brewer. I also wouldn't rule out trading down and nabbing Ager or Shawne Williams. I want no part of Shelden Williams. I think he'll be pretty good, but he'll stunt Darko's growth and we can't have that happen. There's plenty of bigs we can take in the second round to fill a few minutes here and there. Kevin Pittsnogle and Solomon Jones out of USF are two bigs I like in the second.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Pittsnogle isnt a real big. he's a big in the sense of he's tall and he'll spread the defense out. but he cant rebount. mike gansey lead the west virginia team in reboudning and he's 6'5".


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

So i've been thinking. Atlanta needs a PG. We have 4 in Nelson, Dooling, Diener and Arroyo.

We know that Nelson is untouchable. And Arroyo fills the stands (as stated in another thread). And Diener isn't really much. So that leaves Dooling.

Would Atlanta be willing to take Dooling, #11 and one of our second rounders for #5? 

Atlanta gets a PG, drafts big at 11 (Sheldon Williams, Patrick OBryant), and another big man in the later round? 

Orlando gets #5 for Roy or Gay and clear up some PT at the PG position. 

'Tis a pipedream, I know.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

I'd rather throw a package of our 3 2nd rounders for a late to mid 1st. The Kings pick can be delayed till next year I believe, so the team wouldn't have to use all 3 this year. Moving down in the draft doesn't do us much good, unless we get a pick next year. We need to add a talented swingman and let the team grow together.

I was watching some new clips of Durant and Young over the past week. Boy they're impressive, I wish we could add one of them to our 2/3 and just leave this team for the next 3 years. Durant is definitely a 2/3 in the NBA, and I don't want him to add a post game. He's so fluid out there it's incredible. Sure, he doesn't use his height as much as he could, but being a 6'11 2/3 is handy when he's playing defense, slashing to the basket and even shooting.

Ty Lawson's also extremely impressive, he can score at will. 2006 HS class is extremely, extremely talented.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

if i was you guys i would just take carney at 11 and call it a day :cheers:


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> if i was you guys i would just take carney at 11 and call it a day :cheers:


I'm hoping we can get Carney at this rate.

I'd like to see the Magic shop the 11th pick, the rights to Vasquez, Garrity (I'm amazed that no one has bitten on this yet), and 2 of our 3 second rounders. I'm curious to see what they'd get in return.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Let's say that on draft night, Rudy Gay is available at 5. Atlanta thinks that it's too early to take Foye or Williams so the Magic call and offer Dooling, Vazquez, and the #11 for the pick. The Hawks counter that offer by replacing Dooling with Arroyo. Would you pull the trigger?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Captain Obvious said:


> Let's say that on draft night, Rudy Gay is available at 5. Atlanta thinks that it's too early to take Foye or Williams so the Magic call and offer Dooling, Vazquez, and the #11 for the pick. The Hawks counter that offer by replacing Dooling with Arroyo. Would you pull the trigger?


YES in a heartbeat! I believe the chance of getting Gay is well worth giving up Arroyo for. Gay has the chance to be a top 10 SF in the league with his skills and talent. The only thing stopping him is his lackidasical nature, but even if that prevented him from being a star (which I doubt) he still would be able to get you 15ppg, 5rpg, and 4apg across his career while providing a real multifaceted threat from the perimeter to compliment Dwight Howard and Jameer Nelson. Actually, I would pee in my pants if we were able to obtain Gay.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Let's say that on draft night, Rudy Gay is available at 5. Atlanta thinks that it's too early to take Foye or Williams so the Magic call and offer Dooling, Vazquez, and the #11 for the pick. The Hawks counter that offer by replacing Dooling with Arroyo. Would you pull the trigger?



I would consider it but that seems like a lot of give up to move up 6 spots and we'd be left without a real good backup PG. 

I don't know ... If I think I can get Carney at 11 or move down just a couple spots, giving up less, to get Carney, I think i'd pass. I don't necessarily think Gay will be better, or that much better, than Carney.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> I would consider it but that seems like a lot of give up to move up 6 spots and we'd be left without a real good backup PG.
> 
> I don't know ... If I think I can get Carney at 11 or move down just a couple spots, giving up less, to get Carney, I think i'd pass. I don't necessarily think Gay will be better, or that much better, than Carney.


I'd be perfectly happy with Gay, Carney or Roy. Obviously Gay and Roy have little to no chance of dropping to us, even after workouts and all. Carney could, I believe if he passes Houston we'll have chance at him, but again we need to wait till after workouts. I wouldn't be opposed at all to trading up, even if it were to include Arroyo. However, I don't think we will. I think that a Vasquez, 11 and 1 or 2 2nd rounders is plenty to move up to #5. If Atlanta wants, Dooling can replace Vasquez.

Other than Carney with our current pick I'd like us to look at O'Bryant, Brewer and Foye. However Brewer scares me a bit because of Sasser and Gaines. He could become another big PG bust for us.

Considering our pick for next year is unfortunately more than likely gone I would love to see us add some good talent through the draft this year.


----------

